
Show HN: Battle of Flags – Browser-based Multiplayer RTS - Gluten
http://www.battle-of-flags.com/
======
wingerlang
There is a bug also where if a bowman stands below and to the left some tile
he can out-range a tower while they both have 7 tiles range. Fun fact, this
bug was present in Red Alert.

~~~
Gluten
I think I met this bug myself once, the tower can attack the archer but you
have to manually make the tower do so, the automatic attack doesn't reach far
enough. Thanks for the reminder.

------
stegosaurus
This is pretty cool.

Does anyone have any recommendations of similar games that are playable
multiplayer without need for Flash and other nonsense?

Many thanks.

~~~
pigscantfly
The developers have another in-browser game called Zezenia Online at
www.zezeniaonline.com. It's an MMORPG with a similar style.

~~~
Gluten
Zezenia is a C++ standalone client, so not in-browser.

------
hyperionos
It would be great if I could join another game after surrendering without
waiting for the game I just withdrew from to end.

~~~
Gluten
Yeah, that sounds lame, its on the todo now.

~~~
hyperionos
Currently in [1], doesn't look like it will end anytime soon ;) Awesome game
though, congrats!

[1] [http://www.battle-of-flags.com/match/game/266](http://www.battle-of-
flags.com/match/game/266)

------
seivan
Wow, reminds me of Tibia... brings backs memories. I always _LOVED_ Tibia, but
the difference in design was that Tibia was a little bit brighter and generous
with its colours, you should try to make things more brighter.

It's like the RTS version of Tibia which is an MMORPG. Loved it.

~~~
Gluten
Yeah, I made this game with graphics from my other game, Zezenia, which is a
MMORPG heavily inspired by my favorite game as kid, Tibia.

------
Gluten
Added the public mapeditor feature today. Still an early alpha version with
some rough edges, like complete lack of bordering and decoration, but should
still be somewhat usable!

~~~
RoundCube
Awesome! The view of the map is a little small and there is no erase button.
Also when I made a map the water was green

~~~
Gluten
Glad you like it. The view will be made bigger in the next version, and you
can erase items by right clicking.

Water being green is a really weird problem, it works for me every time yet I
see people getting green water in their maps all the time. Maybe I'll just say
it's toxic water.

------
wingerlang
Neat, but I hate the tibia perspective.

Is it possible to kick someone from a game/lobby? There is one guy inactive
who is holding up the start of a game.

~~~
Gluten
The graphics could use some tuneup in general. :P Unfortunately there is no
way to kick anyone yet, so you'll have to setup a new game if he refuses to
wake up.

------
e911
The sound is ocassionally glitching for me. Anyone else?

~~~
RoundCube
Works fine for me.

------
RoundCube
Awesome game! It would be cool if you could build walls.

~~~
Gluten
Thank you! I assume with walls you mean just blocks that would hinder the
enemy from walking past a certain point or something?

~~~
RoundCube
Yeah you would build the wall and the enemy would have to destroy it to go
past. And if you built a gate your units could go through but not the enemy.

------
RoundCube
Towers are too powerful.

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe add the swordsmen to that, 2-3 of those just annihilated like 15 of my
arrow guys.

~~~
Gluten
The swordsmen and towers are really strong indeed, perhaps a bit too strong,
but I think the balance is close to good enough. You just have to be clever
with what units you make, at what time.

